# bipods or shooting sticks



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

what do more people use for there yote guns, bipods or the old reliable shooting stick? :sniper:


----------



## cdanforth (Dec 17, 2006)

I like to use a bipod, if only for the ability to be able to keep your gun up out of the snow or mud. My brother loves his shooting sticks for the greater range of motion.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm big on bipods for ease of movement to your sides without having to try and grab the sticks the gun and make the swing. I like the Harris 25S


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

mono-pod


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the B-square Bipod they swivel and just take off the nut and you can switch to a differant Rifle. If you have the adapter for it.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have both a bipod and a set of Predator Sniper Stix. I like the bipod for the fact that I don't have to carry a seperate thing to my stand since they are connected to the gun. Then I have one more hand free to carry a shotgun, cross fences, etc. I also think they are better for shooting from a prone position. However I think my shooting sticks are more stable and offer me a better range of heights and mobility for panning a little bit. I am glad I have both and I have reason to carry both to my stand if I need to.

Oh yeah and with the shooting sticks there are less moving parts to get F'd up. Refer to the other thread on here on bipods and you can read about my experience.


----------

